
How to Create a REST API with Pre-Written Serverless Components - rmason
https://serverless.com/blog/how-create-rest-api-serverless-components/
======
rmason
Here's a video of Serverless framework founder, Austen Collins, explaining how
components work

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZPPjAv12KU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZPPjAv12KU)

